# Spooky tree



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my latest project using Celluclay and foam blocks

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pid=3696&fullsize=1


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah, you got the link on now. LOL Sometimes things don't show up around here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice project Lauriebeast! That looks great.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. 
Thats an awesome tree Lauriebeast. 
I like it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool
I like the little tiny faces in the tree ...not sure if you did that on purpose or not but those are cool.
sometimes those things just show up


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so cool. The teeth look like sharpened pumpkin seeds. Like the plant was genetically mutated as it grew. I want to grow a pumpkin like that. But they would be probalby hard to keep from crawling out of the garden.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all! When I was a kid, I was always looking for faces in trees....I know, weird.....so that's what inspired the character of this prop. I thought using the pointy ends of the seeds in the pumpkin mouth would look more sinister.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent work.

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I still find faces in things. I've often thought a coffee table book would be neat containing pictures of objects and then have a thin black outline around the faces I saw.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

good gawd....that thing might give me nightmares.

Great job! Interesting that you pulled it out of personal experience. Way Cool!

I see faces in abstract. Like in the swirls patterns of simulated marble or anything else that has swirl patterns. Weird! I have always done that...even as a kid, so you guys aren't alone.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone 
Haunted Bayou-I love your signature...in fact, I took a pic of one of my "rotting pumpkins" just for future reference


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks.

The spooky pumpkin tree would have to live in my house with a sheet over it. I do believe it would give me the wiggins. I made a prop once, and the more I looked at it the creepier it got. It went into the closet. LOL!

I forgot to throw out my J-O-Ls for a few weeks after Halloween.
Liquid rotting pumpkin oozing everywhere. GAG! I could barely touch it even with gloves. I thought I was going to yak. I had to shovel it into a bag then mop the garage floor. Pumpkins are bad enough when they are fresh.

Once again, great job on the prop. You got skills!


----------

